# dry cure time - 13-14 days too long?



## eichhoma (Feb 12, 2015)

I started dry curing (w/ TQ) a belly I had last Sunday 2/1.  My research on here indicates that 9-10 days is about right but I likely wont be able to start cold smoking until this Saturday.  That would be 13 days in the dry cure bags....  Is that too long or a problem?  Am I going to have ridiculously salty bacon.  I guess I didn't plan my timing as good as I should have...  Advice please!  Thanks!


----------



## rgautheir20420 (Feb 12, 2015)

eichhoma said:


> I started dry curing (w/ TQ) a belly I had last Sunday 2/1.  My research on here indicates that 9-10 days is about right but I likely wont be able to start cold smoking until this Saturday.  That would be 13 days in the dry cure bags....  Is that too long or a problem?  Am I going to have ridiculously salty bacon.  I guess I didn't plan my timing as good as I should have...  Advice please!  Thanks!


You are perfectly fine. I believe TQ's dry cure instructions are 7 days of cure per 1 inch of thickness. After you pull it from the cure and wash it, just give it a small slice and fry to test the salt. If it's too salty, then soak it in water for a few hours changing the water every 30 minutes. Then retest and continue this cycle until it's to your liking.


----------



## chilefarmer (Feb 12, 2015)

rgautheir20420 said:


> You are perfectly fine. I believe TQ's dry cure instructions are 7 days of cure per 1 inch of thickness. After you pull it from the cure and wash it, just give it a small slice and fry to test the salt. If it's too salty, then soak it in water for a few hours changing the water every 30 minutes. Then retest and continue this cycle until it's to your liking.


I agree, its gonna be good. CF


----------



## eichhoma (Feb 12, 2015)

Thanks guys, this is my first time doing bacon so I am a little nervous!  haha..

Sounds like I probably need to pull it today and rinse it and do a fry test?

I have read I need to dry it and put back in fridge to form pellicle first prior to smoking?  Is my timing OK still that I can get all that done to smoke it Saturday or should I push it off a day to Sunday?  Thanks!


----------



## rgautheir20420 (Feb 12, 2015)

eichhoma said:


> Thanks guys, this is my first time doing bacon so I am a little nervous!  haha..
> 
> Sounds like I probably need to pull it today and rinse it and do a fry test?
> 
> I have read I need to dry it and put back in fridge to form pellicle first prior to smoking?  Is my timing OK still that I can get all that done to smoke it Saturday or should I push it off a day to Sunday?  Thanks!


As long as the salt is where you like it, you'll want to pat it dry and let is sit in the fridge uncovered for at least 24 hours (what I do) and some do 48 hours. Forming the pellicle (sticky surface) is very important for smoking the bellies. So if you pull them now you'll be pulling at 11 days and smoking on the 13th. I believe Bear does them in a similar time frame. With what you're planning, you should be good to go.


----------



## eichhoma (Feb 12, 2015)

awesome, that is a relief to hear - thanks for the feedback!


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 12, 2015)

rgautheir20420 said:


> As long as the salt is where you like it, you'll want to pat it dry and let is sit in the fridge uncovered for at least 24 hours (what I do) and some do 48 hours. Forming the pellicle (sticky surface) is very important for smoking the bellies. So if you pull them now you'll be pulling at 11 days and smoking on the 13th. I believe Bear does them in a similar time frame. With what you're planning, you should be good to go.


I agree with the above, and with the Salt-Fry test:

I get the pellicle started in the fridge, but it doesn't usually complete the pellicle there.

I usually put it in the smoker for an hour at about 130°, without smoke to complete the pellicle, before adding the smoke.

If you can't do that because of the smoker you have, you can finish the pellicle with a fan blowing over your Cured Bacon.

Bear


----------



## mr t 59874 (Feb 12, 2015)

You are fine, this should help reassure you.

Calculating bacon cure time using Morton[emoji]174[/emoji] Tender Quick[emoji]174[/emoji] or Sugar Cure[emoji]174[/emoji] (Plain or Smoke Flavored)

Tom


----------



## mr t 59874 (Feb 12, 2015)

The following should help also.  Salt vs Sugar Absobtion Rate?

Enjoy your bacon.

Tom


----------



## shea1973 (Apr 10, 2022)

eichhoma said:


> I started dry curing (w/ TQ) a belly I had last Sunday 2/1.  My research on here indicates that 9-10 days is about right but I likely wont be able to start cold smoking until this Saturday.  That would be 13 days in the dry cure bags....  Is that too long or a problem?  Am I going to have ridiculously salty bacon.  I guess I didn't plan my timing as good as I should have...  Advice please!  Thanks!


What is a TQ that you use for curing meat?


----------



## TNJAKE (Apr 10, 2022)

shea1973 said:


> What is a TQ that you use for curing meat?


TQ is Tender quick. It's a mixture of sodium nitrate, sodium nitrite, salt and sugar. Most of us nowadays use cure #1, sodium nitrite, for curing and/or cold smoking meat


----------



## SmokinEdge (Apr 10, 2022)

shea1973 said:


> What is a TQ that you use for curing meat?


It’s called Tender Quick from Morton salt, I don’t use it.


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 11, 2022)

shea1973 said:


> What is a TQ that you use for curing meat?


Below is my Step by Step Index.
Everything cured in there is cured with "TQ" Tender Quick.
Any questions you have about curing with TQ will be answered on those threads of cured meats.
Just click on "Bear's Step by Steps".

Bear


----------



## chopsaw (Apr 11, 2022)

shea1973 said:


> What is a TQ that you use for curing meat?


That question has been answered . I have it and use it on certain things . Works great , and makes a great finished product . I also use cure 1 , both dry and wet . Good to know more than one way to do things . 
If you want to use TQ look through Bear's step index , and if you have questions just ask .


----------

